# 1979 Schwinn Suburban



## mflores32

I just acquired a 1979 schwinn suburban in a frosty blue color.
It was $20 but I asked $10 for it and the guy said that was fine.
I was wanting to know where is a good place to find parts for it.
All I need is new tires, tubes, and the brake pads. I was wondering
if anyone could/would recommend a place to buy these from.
Tires are 27 x 1 1/4. 

Bike works fine right now. I just want a new set of tires and tubes.
Also I'm interested in restoring it back to original form. There is a little
rust on the bike but nothing some Naval Jelly can't take care of.

I'm also new here and this is my first post.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Welcome to the forum Mark! Those 70s Suburbans are nice bikes. Unlike most older Schwinns, these use a standard size tire. I believe you can even get them at Walmart! Bike world USA is a good online source for parts, especially tires. A better de-rust-er is oxalic acid. It's also called 'wood bleach', and is the main ingredient in bar keeper's friend. Or, you can actually buy it in pure form on ebay, but of course use caution as with any chemical.


----------



## ridingtoy

One of these days I need to get a new pair of 27 x 1 1/4 tires for my 1974 Schwinn Suburban. Mine is kind of a medium to light blue with white pin stripes on each side of the front/rear fenders. I bought it brand new back then, but haven't ridden it in ages. The gumwall tires look all dried up with hard gummy scales on the side walls. They still hold air...just don't look very attractive anymore. Everything on it probably needs a good lubrication and cleaning before being used again. I still have the Schwinn tire pump with air gauge purchased at the same time. Had to replace the gauge on it a few years back and now need to replace the hose and locking grip nozzle since it has deteriorated to where it won't stay locked on the air stem.

I'll second not using Naval Jelly if you were planning on using it on chrome plated parts. Even the container should carry a warning (mine did) that it's for bare metal only, not plated.

Dave


----------



## Larmo63

My wonderful 1976 5 speed Suburban, great bike!!!


----------



## Larmo63

These are really under appreciated bicycles. They will come to be classics one of these days. I love mine.


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Yeah, definately pretty and reliable, too.


----------



## BentSpoke

Love the 5 speed Suburban. A great neighborhood bike. Classic looks. Stout fenders. Great chain guard. Best kickstand. Useful gear range. Nimble handling. Excellent paint durability. I prefer the thumb shift instead of the stem shifter. I have found them at the dump, thrift stores and garage sales. People that know their worth sell them for a premium to buyers that appreciate them. I have several now. I had many more. Found a great price on a bundle of 50 tires off E-bay re-shoed them all. Recently seen a pair of tires, tubes, and rim strips for $40 on E-bay.


----------

